# Mouse colour help



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

I must say I'm not very good at determining the colours of my mice haha.
This boy has parents who are seal point siamese and Cinnamon. 
In the litter, there was a lot of champagne mice, and I thought he was too, but he seems
to be a bit darker and has a more orange/sandy tinge? What would you say? Champagne or another colour..?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Genetic Breakdown:

Cinnamon- A/a b/b
Siamese: a/a B/* ch/ch
Champagne: a/a b/b p/p

Champagne is created by having a brown with the pink-eyed gene, which is a completely separate gene from Siamese (ruby-eyed). The mice your are referring to are probably a/a B/* ch/c, which translates to Himalayan. He may be a/a b/b ch/c s/s, which translates to Chocolate Himalayan Piebald.


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

So my 'Champagne' mice would be considered Himilayan even though they are pied and have no points? also, can they have patched of colour and still be "Himalayan"? His mother is pied and also siamese so I guess it makes sense that Himalayan can be pied too. Sorry if I sound a bit dumb, I'm new to mouse genetics haha.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

You can tell they are not Champagne because they have Ruby-Eyes, which is connected to the c^h gene. Siamese can appear as Piebald. Pointing also may appear later in age.

For future reference:
Siamese = ch
Seal Point Siamese = ch/ch
Blue Point Siamese d/d ch/ch
Chocolate Siamese= b/b ch/ch
Siamese Roan = ch/ch ro/ro
Himalayan= ch/c

Remember that genetic alleles identify genotype of specimens (what they are) and not phenotypes (what they appear). Example: I had a Merle Piebald mouse that appeared as a perfect Dutch mouse but the markings are solely coincidental. In result, it would have not produced more Dutch.


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow very interesting! Thanks for your help, I still have lots to learn about mouse genetic haha


----------

